# Getting my HD Audio card working properly.



## TylerE (Nov 27, 2009)

Need some suggestions on getting my HD Audio card working the way I want. Google wasn't helpful, unfortunately.

Here is the device I want to use for all audio. It's the SP/DIF output to my external amp:


```
pcm2:play:dsp2.p0                 /dev/dsp2.p0  (device index 8)
    Legacy device NONE
    Caps: REALTIME TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: OUTPUT 
      Out engine  1: 8/pcm2:play:dsp2.p0
                     Busy (OUT) 
    Input formats (0x00000000):
    Output formats (0x00201410):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_AC3          - AC3 (Dolby Digital) encoded audio
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: 
    Related mixer dev: 2
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 44100 - 192000
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: 0 usec
```

Basically, I want all sound to go there by default, and I want the virtual mixing to run at 192Khz, to minimize any resampling artifacts.


----------

